# Bow is spec but peak draw weight 4 lbs. low.



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

twist your cables a bit and that should work. i dont know what the ATA is on a guardian though.


----------



## aj77 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks. I'll give it a go. The ATA for a Guardian is supposed to be 33 3/4". That's what mine measured from the factory.


----------



## aj77 (Dec 18, 2006)

I put 6 twists in the buss and control cables. I did not touch the string. My draw weight is back up to 70lbs. but my ATA is short now, measuring 33 5/8". How can I restore the proper ATA?


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

w00d said:


> I put 6 twists in the buss and control cables. I did not touch the string. My draw weight is back up to 70lbs. but my ATA is short now, measuring 33 5/8". How can I restore the proper ATA?


Is your actual draw length still correct?


----------



## aj77 (Dec 18, 2006)

It feels correct. Is there an easy way of measuring it without a draw board?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

When measuring ata are you measuring from outside of one to the inside of the other? If you're positive of everything call BowTech. They are helpful.
541-284-4711 I think this is the number.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

OR verify your scale is even calibrated, its possible for a digital and spring style to be off a few pounds. If everything is correct and specs are dead on ill bet its just the scale off a few pounds.


----------



## Anubis (May 24, 2007)

aj77 said:


> I put 6 twists in the buss and control cables. I did not touch the string. My draw weight is back up to 70lbs. but my ATA is short now, measuring 33 5/8". How can I restore the proper ATA?


Your ATA (33.625) is fine.

I have a Guardian and I faced similar problems, so I contacted Bowtech since I had to twist the cables.

They explained that the 33.75" reference value has a +/- 0.25" variance.

Anubis


----------



## aj77 (Dec 18, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> OR verify your scale is even calibrated, its possible for a digital and spring style to be off a few pounds. If everything is correct and specs are dead on ill bet its just the scale off a few pounds.


Yeah, I'm using a Cabelas spring style scale. It reads 66lbs. When I twist up the cables 3 full turns, the draw weight increases back to 70lbs. but the valley shortens considerably. I'd rather have a longer valley than higher draw weight so I put things back the way they were. Thanks for your help guys. It was good experience at the very least. :darkbeer:


----------



## aj77 (Dec 18, 2006)

Anubis said:


> Your ATA (33.625) is fine.
> 
> I have a Guardian and I faced similar problems, so I contacted Bowtech since I had to twist the cables.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I ended up putting things back they way they were because my valley shortened considerably. If I had a draw board, I'd sync the cams. It still shoots like a dream.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*if you had one?*

make one! I have a 2 X 4 with an 1 1/2 wooden dowel for the grip to set on. pick up a manual winch in boating accessories at wally world. I even got a set of plastic saw horses at lowe's that holds a 2 x 4. We're talking less than $50. Most excellent tool for setting up cams and measuring draws


----------

